# coyote with a bow?



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

anyone here ever shot a coyote with a bow?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i got her at 23yrds


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

what did you use for tips?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

must have been an exploding tip


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

field tip... i was rabbit huntin and saw it few hundred yards away.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i got her at 23yrds. i was out shootin rabbits with my bow and saw her out there 300 yrds or so, and i got really low and backed out and snuck down a little finger behind some bushes and got up the other side of the ****** and i got up above her and poked my head out and saw her bedded down and got back and drew by bow and snuck back over then she jumed up and stood there broadside. i hit her but it was kind of high. i wacth her run into a tree and then i went back to get my rifle and to get my dad to show him. plus i only had one arrow with me so i didnt want her to suffer. so when i got back there i shot her in the head.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Tim, where where you at when you shot her?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

in great falls MT


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ohhh, I thought maybe it was here in MN. Well, still, good job on the kill! Keep it up! And how's the squirrel problem going? Are they still hanging around or have to done away with them, too?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i got this great idea.......... u no those nerf guns, i want to get one of those long range ones and get a cheap wallmart scopes and have and several shots


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, what? Where did the nerf gun idea come from? And how do you plan on mounting a scope on one?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

tv. i think my name explains it  tape, pipe cleaners, gum that should keep the scope on


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, Tim Tim Tim... you never fail to make me laugh at things that ordinary people would think of as just plain rediculous... But then again, is there such a thing as ordinary ********? :huh:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

NOPE 8)

alex want to come over and join the fun of nerfin squrriels


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, maybe some other time, Tim. Tomorow I think I'm goin' coyote callin' with big al.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> Lol, maybe some other time, Tim. Tomorow I think I'm goin' coyote callin' with big al.


hopefully!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

good luck. all the snow were getting should help your chances untill your car gets stuck.  . mine did this morning on the way to work. darn plows


----------

